# Varadero Froglet Color Diversity



## M_Rybecky (Mar 16, 2009)

I have recently had 3 Varadero tads morph out. One of the looks like the parents, one has a crazy amount of orange compaired to the parents and one only has orange on its head. They came from 2 different clutches.

This is the one that looks like the parents









This is the one with more blue









The one with more orange was hiding really well and I couldn't find him.

I know with my Azureus their color changes a lot but the vents not so much. Will the colors change as they grow older?


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Megan,

Congratulations on the R. varadero froglets! I think this is an awesome new frog for the hobby and a great subject for the vivarium.

I have noticed that the froglets do color-up quite a bit after they grow on for a while, but the basic pattern of spots doen't seem to change. The orange area just "expands" a bit over time.

Good luck with them, Richard.


----------



## M_Rybecky (Mar 16, 2009)

Thanks Richard.

I'm going to keep my eye on the coloration on the one with all the blue. I'll take more pictures in a few days and see if the color has changed at all. I will try to remember to post the pictures. I was just very suprised at the lack of orange on the body in that one.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Congrats on the baby frog.

I have a froglet that has turned out simular as yours Megan with a lot more blue then one would expect. So far after a week out of water it has not changed much at all. In fact out of 8 I have right now he/she has the most blue out of all of them....They all have seemed pretty constant in color and pattern, pretty much simular to the parents.

I can try and get a pic too....


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

This was one of my favorite morph outs. Looked just like a orange headed benedicta. I wish I would of held this one back. 










Had some diversity in this last batch of froglets as well.

Froglets for sale pictures by amplexus67 - Photobucket

Loved the lighting bolt on #3

Here he is when I first transfered him from morphout


----------



## Crazy frog (Aug 8, 2010)

M_Rybecky said:


> I have recently had 3 Varadero tads morph out. One of the looks like the parents, one has a crazy amount of orange compaired to the parents and one only has orange on its head. They came from 2 different clutches.
> 
> This is the one that looks like the parents
> 
> ...



Hi Megan,

Congratulations on the varadero froglets, just wanted to ask when the froglets morph out would they be able to feed on Melo .FF? The reason I am asking it because I have some eggs from my varadero and was wondering pinheads crickets or FF is small enough for newly morph varadero froglets?


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

Pinheads would be way too big. Springtails and Melos...more so springtails in the beginning.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Crazy frog said:


> Hi Megan,
> 
> Congratulations on the varadero froglets, just wanted to ask when the froglets morph out would they be able to feed on Melo .FF? The reason I am asking it because I have some eggs from my varadero and was wondering pinheads crickets or FF is small enough for newly morph varadero froglets?


Not Megan but,

I use springtails and regular, stunted melo fruitflies from old cultures for my froglets I also dust the FF with Repashy ICB, Supervite, Superpig. They do seem to morph out big enough to eat regular size melo fruitflies though not sure on pinheads as I don't use them.


----------



## M_Rybecky (Mar 16, 2009)

I feed stunted melo and their tank is full of springtails. I'm going to take another pic tonight and post it. I don't think this color has changed.


----------



## Crazy frog (Aug 8, 2010)

I am still kind of new in FF , how do you get stunted melo FF?


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Crazy frog said:


> I am still kind of new in FF , how do you get stunted melo FF?


Older cultures will produce them.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Crazy frog said:


> I am still kind of new in FF , how do you get stunted melo FF?


Like Doug said older cultures, those that are at the end of the production lifespan. The flies that come from these older cultures are much smaller then flies that are produced when the cultures first start out....Keep them seperate though from your good cultures as in some cases tend to have higher population of mites in them.


----------



## Crazy frog (Aug 8, 2010)

Thanks for the INFO , will take note.. Anyway any idea what the life span of Varadero and the i had read up somewhere that they can start breeding at the age of 6mth and above but mine are giving me 90% infertile eggs,maybe mine are too old to breed ?.. Sorry M rybecky if you feel that i am hijacking here.


----------



## myersboy6 (Aug 23, 2010)

i think the one that is mostly blue looks really cool like that!


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Crazy frog said:


> Thanks for the INFO , will take note.. Anyway any idea what the life span of Varadero and the i had read up somewhere that they can start breeding at the age of 6 mth and above but mine are giving me 90% infertile eggs,maybe mine are too old to breed ?.. Sorry M rybecky if you feel that i am hijacking here.


Doubtful they are to old to breed, most likely to young. They can breed early but that will be regulated by the age and maturity of the female. Mine we both about 10 months out of water before I noticed any breeding behavior. 

From what I understand they can live in the 10s of years....But I am not sure cause I have not heard of anyone with them that old. But again they have only been in the hobby for about 3+ years.


----------



## M_Rybecky (Mar 16, 2009)

Crazy frog said:


> Thanks for the INFO , will take note.. Anyway any idea what the life span of Varadero and the i had read up somewhere that they can start breeding at the age of 6mth and above but mine are giving me 90% infertile eggs,maybe mine are too old to breed ?.. Sorry M rybecky if you feel that i am hijacking here.


 My male started calling around 7 months i think.... Just s few weeks after i got my first clutch. The eggs I have been getting have all been fertile tho. What are you suplementing them with? I don't mind the "hijack"  I got the info I was looking for.



myersboy6 said:


> i think the one that is mostly blue looks really cool like that!


I like him too!!! I'm thinking about keeping him  but I'm not sure yet... I already have a pair. I have another 15 tads, maybe I'll get another like him.


----------



## Crazy frog (Aug 8, 2010)

M_Rybecky said:


> My male started calling around 7 months i think.... Just s few weeks after i got my first clutch. The eggs I have been getting have all been fertile tho. What are you suplementing them with? I don't mind the "hijack"  I got the info I was looking for.
> 
> 
> 
> I like him too!!! I'm thinking about keeping him  but I'm not sure yet... I already have a pair. I have another 15 tads, maybe I'll get another like him.



Hi , i been supplement them with ICB calcium , vitamins and superpig all from Respashy and feeding them with pinheads an FF.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

M_Rybecky said:


> My male started calling around 7 months i think.... Just s few weeks after i got my first clutch. The eggs I have been getting have all been fertile tho. What are you suplementing them with? I don't mind the "hijack"  I got the info I was looking for.
> 
> 
> 
> I like him too!!! I'm thinking about keeping him  but I'm not sure yet... I already have a pair. I have another 15 tads, maybe I'll get another like him.


Crazy breeders are they not? I can barley keep up with tads and egg clutches. Not sure what I will do once the second pair start.

Good luck with the rest of the tads.....


----------



## M_Rybecky (Mar 16, 2009)

Crazy frog said:


> Hi , i been supplement them with ICB calcium , vitamins and superpig all from Respashy and feeding them with pinheads an FF.


I use the same supplements.... what do they look like when they go bad? How long have you been leaving them in the tank befor you pull them?



Azurel said:


> Crazy breeders are they not? I can barley keep up with tads and egg clutches. Not sure what I will do once the second pair start.
> 
> Good luck with the rest of the tads.....


Thanks! I can't keep up with them! I stoped pulling eggs, every week I empty the broms and film canisters to collect tads. They have been hiding the eggs lately!


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

Yea they tend to get sneaky. I will pull eggs until they sneak a few tads passed me then I will let them raise them. Between them, my vanzos and my C. Valley I currently have 26 tads (soon to be 32) and 5 froglets that just morphed out. The vanzo froglets in viv should be morphing out any day now as well. Who knows how many in viv tads I got.


----------



## M_Rybecky (Mar 16, 2009)

Heres a picture of the one with more blue...









and this is the third one. he seems to be the oldest. He has the most orange out of the 3


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Those are some good looking froglets Megan.....


----------



## Crazy frog (Aug 8, 2010)

I leave the eggs in the tank for 1-2days before pulling it out.
The eggs look ok with a line in the centre but it turn white moldy after 5-7days old.
Anway do u also pull out the eggs? Why?? The reason i pull out the egg is because that i had read up some where that if u leave the eggs in the tank and when it change to tadpole,the female will lay eggs for the tadpoles to feed on therefore it will not produce any more fertile eggs during the time have the tadpole..true??


----------



## M_Rybecky (Mar 16, 2009)

Crazy frog said:


> I leave the eggs in the tank for 1-2days before pulling it out.
> The eggs look ok with a line in the centre but it turn white moldy after 5-7days old.
> Anway do u also pull out the eggs? Why?? The reason i pull out the egg is because that i had read up some where that if u leave the eggs in the tank and when it change to tadpole,the female will lay eggs for the tadpoles to feed on therefore it will not produce any more fertile eggs during the time have the tadpole..true??


I have a ton of film canisters in their viv and a few broms. I leave the eggs in and let them hatch in the viv and they parents transport them to a film canister or brom axel. I then remove the tadpoles. I empty and clean all the canisters and broms everyweek. Sometimes they will lay more eggs, i once had 5 clutches of good eggs at once! But most of the time if you leave the tad in the viv she will care for 3 or 4 of them and not lay anymore eggs.


----------



## M_Rybecky (Mar 16, 2009)

I had another froglet come out of the water today with orange only on his head. The other froglet has not gained much orange if any. I'll post a picture later if i can get a good one.


----------



## Jerryo (Sep 27, 2011)

pretty cool


----------

